# Metal Foundry Burner



## BROCKWOOD (Jun 9, 2021)

Had to replace my hot water heater. Now I'm parting out the old unit that imploded. Nothing wrong with the gas regulator / burner system. Will it do for a shop built metal foundry?


----------



## markba633csi (Jun 9, 2021)

Not sure if it flows enough gas- perhaps if you bored out the main jet and increased the airflow? 
-Mark


----------



## BROCKWOOD (Jun 9, 2021)

markba633csi good thinking! The Air to Fuel Ratio must be managed.​


----------



## benmychree (Jun 9, 2021)

Probably not the best idea, it takes a lot of heat to melt even aluminum. It takes a forced draft burner to efficiently melt metals, except for lead based alloys, I have a pot for babbit work that uses a propane fired plumbers furnace burner.


----------



## rwm (Jun 9, 2021)

Not very useful . I would recommend propane and a 30 PSI regulator. And something like this:


However! If the water heater has a metal tank, that could make a perfect furnace body.

Robert


----------



## benmychree (Jun 9, 2021)

rwm said:


> Not very useful . I would recommend propane and a 30 PSI regulator. And something like this:
> View attachment 368696
> 
> However! If the water heater has a metal tank, that could make a perfect furnace body.
> ...


Yes, that would work also, they can make a pretty intense flame, acting much the same as a blowtorch burner used on the plumber's pots.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jun 10, 2021)

i don't know what capacity you'd require, but i saw this video months ago
i thought it was interesting, maybe it may spark inspiration


----------



## BROCKWOOD (Jun 10, 2021)

As I attempted to remove the gas regulator from said hot water heater, I cracked the casting & it did not budge at all. While I believe it to be whole enough to be of use for something, it (based on all your input) could never help in generating the 2900 I hope to achieve. This is a great response to aid in the future of us wishing to pursue casting! If you have more, please share as it is not just for me!


----------



## Dhal22 (Jun 10, 2021)

BROCKWOOD said:


> As I attempted to remove the gas regulator from said hot water heater, I cracked the casting & it did not budge at all. While I believe it to be whole enough to be of use for something, it (based on all your input) could never help in generating the 2900 I hope to achieve. This is a great response to aid in the future of us wishing to pursue casting! If you have more, please share as it is not just for me!




There's a reason us plumbers don't touch old water heaters except to cut them loose.   You could buy the burner assemble new for a few dollars.


----------



## rwm (Jun 10, 2021)

If you want to build a furnace and do some casting, I am happy to help/advise. You should also join here 








						The Home Foundry
					

Forum software by XenForo




					forums.thehomefoundry.org
				




Robert


----------

